# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Flickering Downlight

## BURLIN

Hi all, 
I have a small issue with one of my down lights at the hallway,
one time my transformer burned and got someone to replace it for me, now i found some thing strange with it,
every time i turn it on it still flickers and it freezes my LCD TV picture in the lounge room. 
Note: original work has been done by National Builders Group contractor called "Fresh Water Homes".
also my antenna is placed under the roof and i was wondering it may be too close to the downlight,
i noticed my TV Freezing after i replaced the bulb with a LED one. 
Any information would be helpful.

----------


## Andolate

I am guessing it is a 240volt downlight. If so try replacing the globe with a dimmable LED globe. I don't know the technical explanation however I believe the dimmables have a resistor/capacitor that is able to prevent the residual current in the cable carrying through to the globe itself. As the LED requires so little amps/watts to run when enough residual current is in the line, the non dimmable globe flickers and releases this energy.

----------


## Brian7886

> I am guessing it is a 240volt downlight. If so try replacing the globe with a dimmable LED globe. I don't know the technical explanation however I believe the dimmables have a resistor/capacitor that is able to prevent the residual current in the cable carrying through to the globe itself. As the LED requires so little amps/watts to run when enough residual current is in the line, the non dimmable globe flickers and releases this energy.

  Id say its not 240 mate. He mentioned replacing the transformer.  
Is there a dimmer switch on this light? Have found issues with people replacing halogen globes for Led and leaving the old tranny. I usually replace the lot to start with if i need to.  
Get a different kind of globe first and foremost. Then work from there.  
The info above is pretty good

----------


## Random Username

My guess is: 
It's a transformerless transformer (ie works by pulse width modulation).
The lower load offered by the LED bulb is playing merry hell with some part of the transformer pulse width circuitry; maybe its spread spectrum circuitry gets nasty harmonics or similar.
When this starts happening the transformer's radiated electronic noise starts peaking.
Nasty spikey square wave noise gets picked up by nearby antenna. 
TV cannot discriminate between horrid digital noise from the transformer and the horrid digital noise from the TV station (errr, sorry, the TV program).
Your screen fills with blocking artefacts as the image decompression algorithm runs out of the data needed to create the image, and then the image freezes completely as nonsensical data swamps the decompression queue. 
Try a different transformer!

----------


## davidajelliott

Hi , Had exactly the same thing happen to my wife's Aunty , her son kindly replaced the existing Halogen Lamps with LED ones ( just a cheap 12v led unit from B******s) and this combination caused interference with the digital Tv signal that caused blocking ( of the screen ) and temporary signal freezing.
Replacing the lamps with a different ( brand ) unit would be a fix you could try your self without engaging the services of an electrician to replace the transformers.
Ps - just a side note some Led Lamps don't like to be on a Dimmer switch  
Hope It helps , Dave

----------


## Dewy7777

Get yourself some dedicated LED downlight fittings, i have found every MR16 replacement globe has some sort of issue like this, it's normally digital radio or foxtel that is affected, and it happens even with $35 philips globes, if you are really going cheap some of the replacement GU10 240v globes are pretty good, but you cant beat dedicated LED downlights, i normally use SAL S9041 in warm white they are 10 watt and are much better than halogen, but i have heard good things about the newer domus LEDs aswell. Anyway good luck, hope i could help a bit!

----------


## chalkyt

Phew, very smart replies! Amazing the info locked away inside some of the forum heads, :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## GoLights

> Get yourself some dedicated LED downlight fittings, i have found every MR16 replacement globe has some sort of issue like this, it's normally digital radio or foxtel that is affected, and it happens even with $35 philips globes, if you are really going cheap some of the replacement GU10 240v globes are pretty good, but you cant beat dedicated LED downlights, i normally use SAL S9041 in warm white they are 10 watt and are much better than halogen, but i have heard good things about the newer domus LEDs aswell. Anyway good luck, hope i could help a bit!

  I agree with you 100% 
People everywhere are getting cheap and nasty LED's and hoping to change them over using the existing Transformer. THIS DOES NOT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!! firstly, they are designed entirely different to an LED Driver, because wattages and voltages are so different! (without getting to technical) 
Secondly, it will reduce the lamp life of the globe!! its nonsense to spend good money on an item, and have the lamp life halved. Makes no sense! Spend a little more on good quality items like the S9041 as mentioned, or my sugggestion, the new Domus Deco 13W LED. Surpasses ANY downlight, and very cost effective (about $32 a kit) and super bright! meaning you only need to install a few per large area, as opposed to a LOT. 
Hope this helps.

----------

